# Daenyathos - Collectors Edition



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello again everyone! :grin:

CP here to update you on a new collectors edition book that will be available from the Black Library soon.










Daenyathos - Collectors Edition



> Held prisoner by the Imperial Fists and on the brink of being condemned by their fellow Astartes, the once proud Soul Drinkers are a pale shadow of what they once were. Daenyathos is the story of how, over millennia, the seeds of their damnation were sown and how a single corrupt librarian became a canker at the very heart of a Space Marine chapter.
> 
> August 2010 • A5 hardback, numbered, with marker ribbon, custom artwork and hand signed by the author • ISBN 9781849700085


Yay for the Soul Drinkers!

also wanted to direct you all to this post on the POD titles available form BL Publishing. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59332


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58249

Beat you to it Commissar. But yeah, Yay for the Soul Drinkers!.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

aye that you did. oh well. i didn't look hard enough then. lol


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Why not simply merge the threads? I mean, instead of deleting this one just put them together?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i can merge posts, however i don't think i can actually merge threads. i will investigate


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm, I may have been mistaken then. I am sure I have seen a pair of threads merged before, perhaps it was the first post moved into another thread or something?


----------

